

Perspectives - Interviews without spoken words, only body language - tortilla
http://www.basedesign.com/sections/basemotion/perspectives/index.html

======
ram1024
what the hell is going on here...

i thought it was going to be some kinda charades thing, but they just cut out
the word responses to the questions and left the parts where they're not
speaking.

doesn't really give any information at all

